

13 and 17 year cicadas - the extended phenotype - camdp
http://camdp.com/blogs/my-favourite-part-extended-phenotype

======
lutusp
The evolutionary prime-number theory is discussed in more depth here:

[http://arachnoid.com/prime_numbers/index.html#Mathematical_L...](http://arachnoid.com/prime_numbers/index.html#Mathematical_Locusts)

